# frail old house



## strutty (May 3, 2007)

i spotted this this frail house a few weeks back while stuck in the back of my friends car on the way to sheringham skatepark so i shouted stop! sorry thats the best i can do on location as i am not from norfolk. 






as you can see the house itself has nearly fallen down 










the ground floor was accessible (but nothing much to see!)
but to gain access to the upstairs you had to go outside? which i thought was strange??





you can see where the stairs once was





rear of the house






then i noticed this a little further down in the woods










not much of an urban explore i know but i found it interesting.. so i thought i share it


----------



## chelle (May 3, 2007)

Nice pics,looks good there,the house reminds me of the one's in Varadero Cuba where i am off for my hols later on this yr


----------



## Foxylady (May 3, 2007)

I agree, I find places like that interesting too. And a pillbox as well! Nice one.
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## smileysal (May 3, 2007)

i do like this house. you say you had to go outside to go upstairs? could it have been two seperate flats or something like that? or like holiday lets. seperate entrances and the like. 

good find on the pill box as well. was there anything else nearby in the woods? looks interesting.

 Sal


----------



## strutty (May 4, 2007)

smileysal;12680; said:


> i do like this house. you say you had to go outside to go upstairs? could it have been two seperate flats or something like that? or like holiday lets. seperate entrances and the like.
> 
> good find on the pill box as well. was there anything else nearby in the woods? looks interesting.
> 
> Sal



i believe it could have been in the grounds of a large hall/manor as there was an occupied gate house very close by.. lucky there was a public footpath that run straight by the frail house so easy to get too.. i am seeing my mate tomorrow from norwich so i find out for you what road this was on and maybe the name of the hall/manor its close too


----------



## staffordshireranger (May 4, 2007)

great find...i bet the floors are no better than denbigh asylum lol ...nice old house. this is what i like about this place. however big or small the find you get good comments...and no ridicule.


----------



## Pagan (May 4, 2007)

It looks like an old witch's house doesn't it? Nice find!


----------



## jengo-fett (May 3, 2009)

*cricket pavilion*

Hi, what you found is the Old cricket pavilion at Guist, did you not notice the large round field that it looked out on clear of any trees?


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 3, 2009)

Quirky-looking place -bet you were afraid to sneeze near this place? 

Ta muchly for sharing your snaps with us 

Thanks for the extra info Jengo Fett.


----------



## Seahorse (May 3, 2009)

jengo-fett said:


> Hi, what you found is the Old cricket pavilion at Guist, did you not notice the large round field that it looked out on clear of any trees?



Did you not notice the OP's last post was exactly 2 years ago to the day?


----------



## skittles (May 11, 2009)

That is quite amazing!

Is it not quite normal for old houses to separate access to upstairs and downstairs, as often downstairs was a commercial part while the upstairs was residential

A friend has a house in Anglesey That used to have separate upstairs and downstairs entrances. The downstairs used to be a bakery


----------

